
AutoDesk ReCap - create 3D models from scans and photos - georgecmu
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?id=21350337&siteID=123112
======
ctdonath
On a related note, get their free 123D Catch: an app which lets you take a
series of photos and generate 3D models. I'm sure ReCap does a better job, but
Catch puts it in your pocket.

